# Audacious 1.5

## Belliash

Aktualizowal ktos?

Wam tez gra znacznie ciszej? Czy tylko ja tak mam po aktualizacji?

Bo nie bardzo rozumiem o co chodzi, anyway po -uDN world cos ciszej mi muza gra, a to jedyny player.

Chcialem to przekonsultowac z wami, bo nie wiem zy to wina ALSY czy wlasnie Audaciousa  :Smile: 

Z gory dziekuje za jakies komentarze  :Razz: 

----------

## canis_lupus

U mnie bez zmian.

----------

## Belliash

ciekawe...

mplayer gra duzo glosniej... zrobilem downgrade do 1.4.6 i tez gra duzo glosniej....

Mam SB Live i korzystam z ld10k1...

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja tez mam SB Live! 5.1 Digital i integrę jednoczesnie. Na obu kartach bez zmian. Sterowniki z jajka.

ld10k1? Jakieś lepsiejsze sterowniki?

----------

## Belliash

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-539029-highlight-ld10k1.html

----------

## pancurski

Jakiś czas temu też miałem problemy z głośnością, tylko dotyczyło to mplayera i rhytmboxa.

Winny okazał się alsa mikser. Zamiast regulacji pcm speaker odtwarzacze używały master. Lub podobnie. Nie_pamiętam.

Sprawdź swoje ustawienia.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Belliash

tam wszystko okey, sprawdzalem

----------

## yaq

Czy to przypadkiem nie replay gain w dzialaniu? Nie wiem kiedy sie pojawil, ale ja go zawsze wylaczam:)

----------

## sebas86

Audacious i problemy z głośnością? Jedyne co mi przychodzi na myśl to korektor graficzny i ewentualnie powiązany z nim MAD...

----------

## Pryka

Audacious---->Ustawienia---->Audio----->Zaznacz "Bypass all of signal processing if posible"

Miałem to samo i mi to pomogło

----------

